# Orka Golf



## drewster (Aug 2, 2017)

Anyone know much about these guys ? Their website looks great but no info on prices or nearest fitters etc . Do you have to go to their HQ if you want to see the hardware ???? Is it a PXG, Miura type of operation where if you need to know the price then you're not the kind of customer they want ???   Curious as the gear looks lovely. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 2, 2017)

happy to put your mind at ease
Plenty on the forum use Orka, Their main man Alex Comben is a very decent bloke and always gives very good value for money.
They have stockists and fitters all over the place, so there is bound to be one nearish to you.

Pricewise, they do not advertise, but you will be pleasantly surprised.


The only downside with them is resale value is low, but if you are buying with a long term view, then its not really a problem


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2017)

I know a lot about these guys  have become good friends with Alex who one of the directors as are a few others on here

They have a network of club builders across the country so you shouldnt need to go to their HQ (albeit the service you get if you do is excellent!!!)

Ive been using a RS1/RS3 combo set of irons for several years and love them to bits, also had some R18 wedges which I recently replaced with the RS10 version, and again wouldnt change for anything else.

Theyve recently bought out several new ranges too, the reflex irons and new Driver/woods too

Pricewise theyre similar to what the OEMs charge for their new ranges rather than PXG/Miura prices 

If you want more info or to find a fitter send Alex a message (twitter via @AlexOrkaGolf the easiest option)


----------



## r0wly86 (Aug 2, 2017)

It looks like they supply to club fitters only. There's one in Woking that has them, I don't think they have any trial sets but could be wrong.

A 2015 Todays Golfer review had the steel cavity backs at Â£120 per club, so imagine the poster boy forged irons once fitted with good shafts would be looking at Â£1000 for a set of irons. That is only an educated guess though, I have no definite prices. You could always contact the guys at Woking (precision golf) and ask, or any of the other stockists


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2017)

If youre in Lincolnshire either Darren Game at Bourne Golf Centre or Richard Pace at FG Sports if a bit further North are youre best fitting options


----------



## hovis (Aug 2, 2017)

quality clubs


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 2, 2017)

they're as good as it gets. People knock them because they dont know them. Forged in the same forging houses as all the other Japanese brands that people get erections over, just available at a cheaper price.

Rowly, i was going to suggest looking at their RS10 irons as they are incredible but i am always careful in trying to promote the brand too much, as Alex is one of my best mates. 

I get my new RS10's next week, and have been using the RS3/RS1 combo for the past 2 years, and the SC Tours before then.


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 2, 2017)

fundy said:



			I know a lot about these guys  have become good friends with Alex who one of the directors as are a few others on here

They have a network of club builders across the country so you shouldnt need to go to their HQ (albeit the service you get if you do is excellent!!!)

Ive been using a RS1/RS3 combo set of irons for several years and love them to bits, also had some R18 wedges which I recently replaced with the RS10 version, and again wouldnt change for anything else.

Theyve recently bought out several new ranges too, the reflex irons and new Driver/woods too

Pricewise theyre similar to what the OEMs charge for their new ranges rather than PXG/Miura prices 

If you want more info or to find a fitter send Alex a message (twitter via @AlexOrkaGolf the easiest option)
		
Click to expand...


That reflex iron is a joke. standard loft irons that go miles

that 198yd carry Alex was talking about on social media last night ..... any guesses who that was?


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			That reflex iron is a joke. standard loft irons that go miles

that 198yd carry Alex was talking about on social media last night ..... any guesses who that was? 

Click to expand...

Didnt need to ask who it was Sam lol

Saw some of the prototypes several months back when I was at Alex's, I'll get a hit of them all once Im back up running !


----------



## r0wly86 (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks Mendie.

I am on the look out for some new irons, so will definitely have a look at them. I cam across custom built clubs only this year, and after thinking the OEM range was big by mind has been blown by all the different manufacturers of forged heads and all the different shafts. It is the way to go, but how to pick which ones to go for is a tough decision


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 2, 2017)

fundy said:



			Didnt need to ask who it was Sam lol

Saw some of the prototypes several months back when I was at Alex's, I'll get a hit of them all once Im back up running !
		
Click to expand...

He wont let me get the 18 degree Driving Irons as my new 2iron as it will go too far and make my 3 wood redundant HAHA! 

So i'm getting a 16 degree one, and taking the 3 wood out! OOOSH! 

How you finding the wedges? i'm sticking with the j29 rather than RS10.


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			He wont let me get the 18 degree Driving Irons as my new 2iron as it will go too far and make my 3 wood redundant HAHA! 

So i'm getting a 16 degree one, and taking the 3 wood out! OOOSH! 

How you finding the wedges? i'm sticking with the j29 rather than RS10.
		
Click to expand...

Love the RS10 wedges so soft and spin a decent amount  Looking forward to trying the driving iron, looks a beast!


----------



## r0wly86 (Aug 2, 2017)

Just had a look at their website, my goodness the RS1s are gorgeous, one for the purists but they look amazing. Never heard of them before but will seriously have a look into them now


----------



## merv79 (Aug 2, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			He wont let me get the 18 degree Driving Irons as my new 2iron as it will go too far and make my 3 wood redundant HAHA! 

So i'm getting a 16 degree one, and taking the 3 wood out! OOOSH! 

How you finding the wedges? i'm sticking with the j29 rather than RS10.
		
Click to expand...

Do Orka make a specific driving iron model Sam?


----------



## drewster (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks for all your comments folks !!!!!!!


----------



## Jates12 (Aug 2, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			they're as good as it gets. People knock them because they dont know them. Forged in the same forging houses as all the other Japanese brands that people get erections over, just available at a cheaper price.

Rowly, i was going to suggest looking at their RS10 irons as they are incredible but i am always careful in trying to promote the brand too much, as Alex is one of my best mates. 

I get my new RS10's next week, and have been using the RS3/RS1 combo for the past 2 years, and the SC Tours before then.
		
Click to expand...

Are you getting the RS10 CB or MB? They look gorgeous. Ive just bought wedges to match the lofts of my irons so i cant go buying more irons with different lofts now


----------



## fundy (Aug 2, 2017)

r0wly86 said:



			Just had a look at their website, my goodness the RS1s are gorgeous, one for the purists but they look amazing. Never heard of them before but will seriously have a look into them now
		
Click to expand...

Had them in the bag from 7 iron down for several years, things of beauty and nowhere near as hard to hit as people seem to expect


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 2, 2017)

merv79 said:



			Do Orka make a specific driving iron model Sam?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate its about to come out, its the reflex head (theres plenty of photos on twitter from Alex) and says DI on it. i think its 18 degree standard. 

You'll never get rid of that 2iron though with 15kgs of lead tape on it


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 2, 2017)

Jates12 said:



			Are you getting the RS10 CB or MB? They look gorgeous. Ive just bought wedges to match the lofts of my irons so i cant go buying more irons with different lofts now 

Click to expand...

I'm going MB right through the bag with the exception of the 2iron (3iron head that i have bent to a 2iron).


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 2, 2017)

r0wly86 said:



			Just had a look at their website, my goodness the RS1s are gorgeous, one for the purists but they look amazing. Never heard of them before but will seriously have a look into them now
		
Click to expand...

with me due my new irons, you'd be welcome to borrow one of the RS1s for a while (maybe 8iron) to see what you think? 

Theyre very forgiving for a blade, and so soft.


----------



## r0wly86 (Aug 2, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			with me due my new irons, you'd be welcome to borrow one of the RS1s for a while (maybe 8iron) to see what you think? 

Theyre very forgiving for a blade, and so soft.
		
Click to expand...

If you're willing to help me out like, I'd absolutely love give them a go


----------



## dufferman (Aug 2, 2017)

Are the RS10 CB aimed at a lower handicap? The MB says 0-14 h/c online, the CB doesn't have a guide?


----------



## drewster (Aug 2, 2017)

dufferman said:



			Are the RS10 CB aimed at a lower handicap? The MB says 0-14 h/c online, the CB doesn't have a guide?
		
Click to expand...

I was going to ask the exact same thing even though my game looks more suited to the CTi iron.


----------



## dufferman (Aug 2, 2017)

drewster said:



			I was going to ask the exact same thing even though my game looks more suited to the CTi iron.
		
Click to expand...

I have a set of the CTi irons. Granted, they are 2nd hand so not custom built for me, but at Â£70 for 5-PW they were a steal after I had heard a good few things about Orka here. I have them as a 2nd set, I don't use them too often as the shafts are reg not stiff. The CTi irons are good, but they are a little big for me, I'd like a slimmer line which is why I am looking at those beautiful RS10s!


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 2, 2017)

dufferman said:



			Are the RS10 CB aimed at a lower handicap? The MB says 0-14 h/c online, the CB doesn't have a guide?
		
Click to expand...

theyre a Japanese forged steel forged in Japan so more expensive that the rest of the irons. I'd imagine most 'higher' would be suited to the reflex


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 2, 2017)

r0wly86 said:



			If you're willing to help me out like, I'd absolutely love give them a go
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely fine mate. 

Ive got stiff shafts tipped but they don't play too firm due to my late release. 

Gimme a couple of weeks and I'll sort out to borrow it


----------



## louise_a (Aug 2, 2017)

When I went get fitted for new irons the guy I went to was an Orka dealer. I tried several brands and the ones I hit the best were TM and Orka. 
As I had heard about Orka on here I had no problem getting them, they were also nearly half the price of the TM ones.


----------



## r0wly86 (Aug 2, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Absolutely fine mate. 

Ive got stiff shafts tipped but they don't play too firm due to my late release. 

Gimme a couple of weeks and I'll sort out to borrow it
		
Click to expand...

Awesome, really appreciate it


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Aug 2, 2017)

fundy said:



			If youre in Lincolnshire either Darren Game at Bourne Golf Centre or Richard Pace at FG Sports if a bit further North are youre best fitting options
		
Click to expand...

I got fitted by Rich a few weeks ago. 2 hours working through all the options, with no sales pressure just hard facts and opinion. I came away a very happy man! Less than a week later I received my RS10 CBs with KBS stiff shafts. Can't wait for the driving iron to come out, I'll be back for one in a shot. 

Had them out on the course a few times now. Longer with each iron and feel like butter. LOVE THEM.


----------



## dufferman (Aug 3, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			theyre a Japanese forged steel forged in Japan so more expensive that the rest of the irons. I'd imagine most 'higher' would be suited to the reflex
		
Click to expand...

But the CB are for around the 0-14h/c still? They are the best looking ones by a mile!


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 3, 2017)

dufferman said:



			But the CB are for around the 0-14h/c still? They are the best looking ones by a mile!
		
Click to expand...

Hard to say really mate, i certainly don't think they'd be hard to hit for many people. If they were, it would be pointless having the MB offering as well.

Message Alex and ask him (you won the hybrid before didnt you?), he'll answer any questions rather than me speculating


----------



## dufferman (Aug 3, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Hard to say really mate, i certainly don't think they'd be hard to hit for many people. If they were, it would be pointless having the MB offering as well.

Message Alex and ask him (you won the hybrid before didnt you?), he'll answer any questions rather than me speculating
		
Click to expand...

I did win the hybrid! It's a lovely hybrid too! I'll drop him a line.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 3, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			they're as good as it gets. People knock them because they dont know them. Forged in the same forging houses as all the other Japanese brands that people get erections over, just available at a cheaper price.
...
		
Click to expand...

I don't believe that's correct! At least that's what my correspondence with Alex indicated! However, they do use Japanese steel - and are very good value for money. Even better if you get suitable ones 2nd-hand!

As Hovis posted...Quality clubs! And the service is generally top-notch!


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 3, 2017)

Jaymosafehands said:



			I got fitted by Rich a few weeks ago. 2 hours working through all the options, with no sales pressure just hard facts and opinion. I came away a very happy man! Less than a week later I received my RS10 CBs with KBS stiff shafts. Can't wait for the driving iron to come out, I'll be back for one in a shot. 

Had them out on the course a few times now. Longer with each iron and feel like butter. LOVE THEM.
		
Click to expand...


I've always been curious about what butter feels like.


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 3, 2017)

Foxholer said:



			I don't believe that's correct! At least that's what my correspondence with Alex indicated! However, they do use Japanese steel - and are very good value for money. Even better if you get suitable ones 2nd-hand!

As Hovis posted...Quality clubs! And the service is generally top-notch!
		
Click to expand...

which part is not correct? i stand to be corrected, but The RS10s are forged in Japan. The others are Japanese steel forged in China...

hence the RS10s costing more


----------



## r0wly86 (Aug 3, 2017)

louise_a said:



			When I went get fitted for new irons the guy I went to was an Orka dealer. I tried several brands and the ones I hit the best were TM and Orka. 
As I had heard about Orka on here I had no problem getting them, they were also nearly half the price of the TM ones.
		
Click to expand...


Out of interest as you have had a recent experience, what was the choice of shafts like? I've heard a lot of arguments that the shaft is the most important part of the club, but is often overlooked by manufacturers. Do they make their own or buy in other brands?


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 3, 2017)

r0wly86 said:



			Out of interest as you have had a recent experience, what was the choice of shafts like? I've heard a lot of arguments that the shaft is the most important part of the club, but is often overlooked by manufacturers. Do they make their own or buy in other brands?
		
Click to expand...

will depend on the fitter you go see. But ORKA do have their own shaft that is produced by FST (Who make KBS). I've used it in all my irons and we cant beat it for me when doing testing. NH9 - PRo i think its called


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 3, 2017)

Can you post a photo of their driving iron.  Can't seem to find it.


----------



## r0wly86 (Aug 3, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			will depend on the fitter you go see. But ORKA do have their own shaft that is produced by FST (Who make KBS). I've used it in all my irons and we cant beat it for me when doing testing. NH9 - PRo i think its called
		
Click to expand...

I have friends who live in Baldock so would probably go to ORKA directly if I were to buy them (found some indicative prices online, seem incredibly reasonably priced for what they are offering).

This maybe beyond your knowledge but I'll ask anyway, if you don't know I'll contact ORKA directly.

The guy who reshafted by 3-wood was saying that most OEM shafts were made using brine, meaning they don't last long and age harden very quickly. Over the years my x-stiff shafts has become xx-stiff he said. Whereas the better shaft manufacturers use oil in their processes instead of brine meaning they last a hell of a lot longer before hardening.

Do you know it ORKA's shafts are made with the oil process, I am presuming they are


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 3, 2017)

i have no idea


----------



## fundy (Aug 3, 2017)

r0wly86 said:



			I have friends who live in Baldock so would probably go to ORKA directly if I were to buy them (found some indicative prices online, seem incredibly reasonably priced for what they are offering).

This maybe beyond your knowledge but I'll ask anyway, if you don't know I'll contact ORKA directly.

The guy who reshafted by 3-wood was saying that most OEM shafts were made using brine, meaning they don't last long and age harden very quickly. Over the years my x-stiff shafts has become xx-stiff he said. Whereas the better shaft manufacturers use oil in their processes instead of brine meaning they last a hell of a lot longer before hardening.

Do you know it ORKA's shafts are made with the oil process, I am presuming they are
		
Click to expand...

rOwly at the end of the day you are having the clubs built for you, you can have pretty much any shaft you want put in them! if you want to talk technical details get in touch with Alex on fbook or twitter hes always happy to advise and educate where he can regarding how and why clubs are built


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 3, 2017)

garyinderry said:



			Can you post a photo of their driving iron.  Can't seem to find it.
		
Click to expand...

having issues uploading. Go on Alexorkagolf instagram, he posted on 11th May this year


----------



## r0wly86 (Aug 3, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			i have no idea 

Click to expand...

When I asked it I thought it was pretty specific technical question lol


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 3, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			having issues uploading. Go on Alexorkagolf instagram, he posted on 11th May this year 

Click to expand...

Just added him as his profile is private.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 3, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			will depend on the fitter you go see. But ORKA do have their own shaft that is produced by FST (Who make KBS). I've used it in all my irons and we cant beat it for me when doing testing. NH9 - PRo i think its called
		
Click to expand...


I'll bow to your superior knowledge here but I'm not sure you are 100% correct here. FST and KBS are under the same umbrella of FEMCO Steel. My understanding is KBS are designed by Kim Braley. They simply use the same processing plant as FST.


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 3, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			I'll bow to your superior knowledge here but I'm not sure you are 100% correct here. FST and KBS are under the same umbrella of FEMCO Steel. My understanding is KBS are designed by Kim Braley. They simply use the same processing plant as FST.
		
Click to expand...

I dont mind being corrected at all. but.

Femco Steel Technology is FST.

just looking at FST website it says - for information on FSTs new premium shaft KBS Steel Shafts, click here (i cant get on the site when i click it as its blocked at work)

so that wording is consistent with the comment made.

one would think you're just being pedantic


----------



## drewster (Aug 3, 2017)

Really excited by the Orka offering. THis forum is great when you need some inside information, thanks for your input and response to the thread folks. I'm in contact with Alex and will be getting the ball rolling soon.  Will let you know how it goes. Andy


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 3, 2017)

I was fitted for PS9 blades (replaced by RS1 but look the same) The price came as a bit of a shock to be honest (a very pleasant one  ) 3-PW fitted with KBS shafts was Â£495 and the fitting process on top was an additional Â£40.

Much better value than the big name brands which would have cost Â£7-800+ for similar.


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			I was fitted for PS9 blades (replaced by RS1 but look the same) The price came as a bit of a shock to be honest (a very pleasant one  ) 3-PW fitted with KBS shafts was Â£495 and the fitting process on top was an additional Â£40.

Much better value than the big name brands which would have cost Â£7-800+ for similar.
		
Click to expand...

Gordon, have you seen the Chipper they are releasing?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 3, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			Gordon, have you seen the Chipper they are releasing?
		
Click to expand...

No, what shafts does it come with?


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 3, 2017)

drive4show said:



			No, what shafts does it come with?  

Click to expand...

Its a prototype purely for you


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 3, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			having issues uploading. Go on Alexorkagolf instagram, he posted on 11th May this year 

Click to expand...

Looks good.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 3, 2017)

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...LUBS-terrible-customer-service&highlight=Orka


Better look at all reviews not just the good ones.


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...LUBS-terrible-customer-service&highlight=Orka


Better look at all reviews not just the good ones.
		
Click to expand...

Totally isolated incident IMO, and the OP of that scenario joined the forum specifically to vent and has never been seen since!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2017)

Fish said:



			Totally isolated incident IMO, and the OP of that scenario joined the forum specifically to vent and has never been seen since!
		
Click to expand...

And no loss


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 3, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			which part is not correct? i stand to be corrected, but The RS10s are forged in Japan. The others are Japanese steel forged in China...

hence the RS10s costing more
		
Click to expand...

Ah! That's an update from the discussion!

Japanese steel, forged in China was what previous models were. But if the RS10s are from Kyoei, then that's your post was correct - for them!


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 3, 2017)

Foxholer said:



			Ah! That's an update from the discussion!

Japanese steel, forged in China was what previous models were. But if the RS10s are from Kyoei, then that's your post was correct - for them!
		
Click to expand...

sorry I probably Should have been clearer! &#128513;


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 3, 2017)

Fish said:



			Totally isolated incident IMO, and the OP of that scenario joined the forum specifically to vent and has never been seen since!
		
Click to expand...

Wouldnt be Jacko if he wasn't trying to stir things up


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 3, 2017)

MendieGK said:



			sorry I probably Should have been clearer! &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

No probs!

Having played Miura and Vega blades in the past, I'd have been happy with the Jsp Steel/China forged Orca ones I tried (but the seller wanted too much) some time ago!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Aug 4, 2017)

I always thought if I ever get custom fit it will be with a full Orka set, well maybe not a new putter but the rest is up for change.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 5, 2017)

nice set of RS5S for sale on ebay, brand new, Â£369. quite tempted myself, but a little bit put off by them being half an inch longer than standard though.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orka-RS5-irons-/232413520643?hash=item361cece303:g:K~oAAOSwacdZbOl7


----------



## bigslice (Aug 5, 2017)

rudebhoy said:



			nice set of RS5S for sale on ebay, brand new, Â£369. quite tempted myself, but a little bit put off by them being half an inch longer than standard though.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orka-RS5-irons-/232413520643?hash=item361cece303:g:K~oAAOSwacdZbOl7

Click to expand...

Go for it


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 5, 2017)

rudebhoy said:



			nice set of RS5S for sale on ebay, brand new, Â£369. quite tempted myself, but a little bit put off by them being half an inch longer than standard though.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orka-RS5-irons-/232413520643?hash=item361cece303:g:K~oAAOSwacdZbOl7

Click to expand...

Half an inch is absolutely negligible, you really won't notice any difference. If you fancy them then go for it as they are a lovely set of sticks!


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 5, 2017)

bigslice said:



			Go for it
		
Click to expand...




drive4show said:



			Half an inch is absolutely negligible, you really won't notice any difference. If you fancy them then go for it as they are a lovely set of sticks!
		
Click to expand...

how forgiving are they? The website says "Aimed at player from 0-28 handicap" which is a pretty wide range! I'm off 23, but doing well to break 100 at the moment!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 5, 2017)

I use the PS9's which are pure blades and they are pretty forgiving so as long as your ball striking is reasonable I don't think you'll have any issues  :thup:


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Aug 5, 2017)

Jacko_G said:



			I've always been curious about what butter feels like.
		
Click to expand...

Put it this way, I wouldn't hit a Pinnacle Gold with the,  it would leave a mark!


----------



## Hosel Fade (Aug 6, 2017)

rudebhoy said:



			nice set of RS5S for sale on ebay, brand new, Â£369. quite tempted myself, but a little bit put off by them being half an inch longer than standard though.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Orka-RS5-irons-/232413520643?hash=item361cece303:g:K~oAAOSwacdZbOl7

Click to expand...


Wouldn't worry, if you end up having to take the 1/2 inch back off its an easy process.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 6, 2017)

bigslice said:



			Go for it
		
Click to expand...




drive4show said:



			Half an inch is absolutely negligible, you really won't notice any difference. If you fancy them then go for it as they are a lovely set of sticks!
		
Click to expand...

decided against them as shafts will be far too heavy for me. shame, but could be a bargain for someone else. seller open to offers as well, so i reckon you could get a decent amount off the current asking price.


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 2, 2018)

Dragging this one up from the past.

I'm going for a fitting tomorrow with Alex after stumbling across Orka Golf on a facebook discussion, really excited to see what comes of it. 

Anyone still gaming Orka gear?


----------



## fundy (Oct 2, 2018)

DeanoMK said:



			Dragging this one up from the past.

I'm going for a fitting tomorrow with Alex after stumbling across Orka Golf on a facebook discussion, really excited to see what comes of it.

Anyone still gaming Orka gear?
		
Click to expand...

Most of my bag is Orka stuff. Say hi to the big fella for me


----------



## GB72 (Oct 2, 2018)

DeanoMK said:



			Dragging this one up from the past.

I'm going for a fitting tomorrow with Alex after stumbling across Orka Golf on a facebook discussion, really excited to see what comes of it.

Anyone still gaming Orka gear?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, still got some in the bag. Alex is a class bloke, no hard sell just really interested in improving your game.


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 2, 2018)

Good to hear. I will report back at some point after my fitting


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 2, 2018)

Yes I am...

got down to 12hc with a set and although my game has gone backwards since, this year I have won a major and a club competition gaming Orka bats


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 2, 2018)

Yep. Every club of mine is except driver and 2iron. My 3rd set. 

Alex is a legend.


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 5, 2018)

The fitting was amazing.

Hit my 7 iron to start off with and I was flushing every single one with a perfect little baby draw, Alex's response was 'why are you here?' 

So I had said beforehand what I liked the look of and we got straight into it, messed around with a few different shafts but it was quickly apparent what shaft and head combo I liked.

So my specs are:

RS10 CB 120g Stiff shaft, 1/4 inch longer, 1.5 toe up. Once I've got the funds together, I'm pulling the trigger straight away.

My current irons are a 90g regular, the difference was like night and day.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 21, 2020)

Resurrecting an old thread, but I see that Alex from Orka is sponsoring Liam Harrison from golfvlogs UK (I know he is marmite).
Some of the new forged heads look lovely. Will be interesting to see how he goes on!


----------



## Captainron (Feb 21, 2020)

Seen some lovely Orka stuff. It’s a good brand. 

@MendieGK has some beautiful irons


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 21, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Seen some lovely Orka stuff. It’s a good brand. 

@MendieGK has some beautiful irons
		
Click to expand...

I shouldnt have looked, but these look mint...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 21, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			Resurrecting an old thread, but I see that Alex from Orka is sponsoring Liam Harrison from golfvlogs UK (I know he is marmite).
Some of the new forged heads look lovely. Will be interesting to see how he goes on!
		
Click to expand...

For those vaguely interested


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 21, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Seen some lovely Orka stuff. It’s a good brand. 

@MendieGK has some beautiful irons
		
Click to expand...

We don’t make clubs long enough for you 😂😂


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 21, 2020)

If anyone wants information, please get in touch. We’re a small brand making clubs from some of the best materials available at a good price point (because we don’t pay £££ to you’re pros).


----------



## 6535 (Feb 22, 2020)

After watching Mr Sharpe on Sky Sports news the other day giving his opinions on footy, I got a message from him that when he got home his new RS10’s were waiting for him. He posted on his Instagram saying he can’t wait to smoke these......  the only thing he can smoke is his fags. 😂😂😂


----------



## Sats (Feb 22, 2020)

Just had a look at their clubs and they look really good.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2020)

Sats said:



			Just had a look at their clubs and they look really good.
		
Click to expand...

I shouldn't mind a set but guess there would be little resale value - but would I ever want to get rid ?


----------



## Sats (Feb 22, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I shouldn't mind a set but guess there would be little resale value - but would I ever want to get rid ?
		
Click to expand...

I definitely consider them, I honestly don't look at resale value as very little clubs actually hold value I find.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 22, 2020)

Sats said:



			I definitely consider them, I honestly don't look at resale value as very little clubs actually hold value I find.
		
Click to expand...

I probably change mine a tad more frequently than you do 😂 ........ but it does save cleaning them !


----------



## Sats (Feb 22, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I probably change mine a tad more frequently than you do 😂 ........ but it does save cleaning them !
		
Click to expand...

If my lottery numbers come in tonight then I'll be changing my clubs a lot!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I shouldn't mind a set but guess there would be little resale value - but would I ever want to get rid ?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know how much you'd get re-sale but given how often you change you'd probably not have used the sweetspot by then anyway


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 23, 2020)

Full fitting video is now on his channel... Interesting watch...


----------



## AdamC28 (Feb 23, 2020)

Really enjoyed watching the Liam Harrison video. Alex at Orka seems a top bloke with some top kit to back it up.


----------



## fundy (Feb 23, 2020)

Alex going mainstream, not sure the worlds ready yet lol


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 23, 2020)

Alex is a top bloke and Orka a very underrated brand, great value for money and a superb fitting experience.
mom still using Orka irons some 7 years after getting fitted for them


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2020)

fundy said:



			Alex going mainstream, not sure the worlds ready yet lol
		
Click to expand...

I do. What a character and here is Liam's custom build (long video)


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 23, 2020)

fundy said:



			Alex going mainstream, not sure the worlds ready yet lol
		
Click to expand...

I’m not sure I’m bloody ready mate


----------



## fundy (Feb 23, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			I’m not sure I’m bloody ready mate
		
Click to expand...


haha Sam, better strap yourself in for the ride!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 23, 2020)

Got a feeling there might be a bit of overtime on the horizon...


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 23, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Alex is a top bloke and Orka a very underrated brand, great value for money and a superb fitting experience.
mom still using Orka irons some 7 years after getting fitted for them
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if underrated is the right word, it's more that they're just not very well known. I only heard of them on this forum, if you went and asked 100 club golfers have you heard of Orka, how many would say they had? I'd guess less than 5. Everyone that _has_ heard of them and has some experience with them says nothing but positives.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Not sure if underrated is the right word, it's more that they're just not very well known. I only heard of them on this forum, if you went and asked 100 club golfers have you heard of Orka, how many would say they had? I'd guess less than 5. Everyone that _has_ heard of them and has some experience with them says nothing but positives.
		
Click to expand...

Like him or loathe him, Liam's channel will definitely have brought Orka's name to an awful lot of people's attention which can only be a good thing


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 23, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Like him or loathe him, Liam's channel will definitely have brought Orka's name to an awful lot of people's attention which can only be a good thing
		
Click to expand...

Definitely yeah, it could be huge.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2020)

Wasn’t ever blown away by some of the early versions of the irons but was also impressed at their selling point - but the new irons especially the RS10 CB and MB look as good as any forged iron and I have no doubt they feel pretty - the wedges also look very nice. When I’m looking to upgrades my irons then Orka will certainly be considered and resale has not once been any thought when buying clubs - I don’t swap them often enough to worry about that ( only had 3 sets of irons in my time playing golf ) .


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 23, 2020)

How much are those mb/cb's going to set you back for a fitted 4-pw set?


----------



## RangeMonkey (Feb 23, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			How much are those mb/cb's going to set you back for a fitted 4-pw set?
		
Click to expand...

No one knows. I had a long Twitter exchange with Alex about it a couple of months ago, and all he‘d say was, “Less than you might think”.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 23, 2020)

They don’t publish their prices, all I can say is that it’s less than you think


----------



## RangeMonkey (Feb 23, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			They don’t publish their prices, all I can say is that it’s less than you think
		
Click to expand...

I think it’s £6.50, so that’s good news.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 23, 2020)

It's because the final price will depend on which shaft, grip and head fits you best.
Even a 20 quid difference in the price of a shaft can make 140 quid difference to the cost of a set.


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 23, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			How much are those mb/cb's going to set you back for a fitted 4-pw set?
		
Click to expand...

They're about 100 to £120 a club but could  be more dependent on grip and shaft options


----------



## 6535 (Feb 23, 2020)

It's a custom build, so you can't really put a figure on it. The only ones who can is those who have bought them. You got so many options in heads shafts and grips that it could be cheap as chips or a great whacking T bone steak. But I think you'd get a better overall experience with Alex then you would with the major companies.


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 23, 2020)

I paid just over £100 a club for mine. They're decent clubs


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 23, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			How much are those mb/cb's going to set you back for a fitted 4-pw set?
		
Click to expand...

There’s a genuine reason for us not putting prices etc on the website.

There’s significant variables in shaft for starters. Other OEMs say ‘no up charge on shafts’, what they are actually doing is charging you for the most expensive shaft and earning more cash on the cheaper shafts. 

Secondly, it’s to protect the margins of our stockists. Online selling/price matching etc is one of the reasons the golf industry is in the state it is in.


----------



## Chico84 (Feb 24, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I do. What a character and here is Liam's custom build (long video) 





Click to expand...

I really enjoyed this video. Very informative and clear reasons for how clubs work the way they do. 

I’m not in the market for irons at the moment but will definitely bear Orka in mind in future.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Feb 24, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			There’s a genuine reason for us not putting prices etc on the website.

There’s significant variables in shaft for starters. Other OEMs say ‘no up charge on shafts’, what they are actually doing is charging you for the most expensive shaft and earning more cash on the cheaper shafts.

Secondly, it’s to protect the margins of our stockists. Online selling/price matching etc is one of the reasons the golf industry is in the state it is in.
		
Click to expand...

That makes sense, and is the clearest answer I’ve had. What worries me was that this looked like a “boutique” brand, and usually, if you have to ask the price, you can’t afford it. I didn’t want to find my self (some time in the future), going for a fitting, then finding out the heads cost hundreds of pounds each. 

“Less than you think” means nothing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			That makes sense, and is the clearest answer I’ve had. What worries me was that this looked like a “boutique” brand, and usually, if you have to ask the price, you can’t afford it. I didn’t want to find my self (some time in the future), going for a fitting, then finding out the heads cost hundreds of pounds each.

“Less than you think” means nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely not a "boutique brand" and a few on here that have got them or tried them so definitely not an out of reach brand. I think you need to respect the way they do business and not disclose prices and if you want more information book yourself a fit or talk to the likes of MendieGK in private.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			That makes sense, and is the clearest answer I’ve had. What worries me was that this looked like a “boutique” brand, and usually, if you have to ask the price, you can’t afford it. I didn’t want to find my self (some time in the future), going for a fitting, then finding out the heads cost hundreds of pounds each.

“Less than you think” means nothing.
		
Click to expand...

I think you have a point. When you can't find a price online you tend to assume the worst, that it'll be extremely high and that's why they haven't put it up. Perhaps Orka should do more on their website to explain _why_ they don't have the prices there, so people don't just dismiss them thinking it'll be astronomical. Could maybe even give a rough guide saying it could vary between 100 and 160 per iron depending on shaft, head etc etc. Just the way Mendie has explained it here.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Feb 24, 2020)

I play with Orka irons. Got custom built in 2012. 4-SW cost me less than a standard branded set off the shelf.
I would do it again


----------



## timd77 (Feb 24, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			I really enjoyed this video. Very informative and clear reasons for how clubs work the way they do.

I’m not in the market for irons at the moment but will definitely bear Orka in mind in future.
		
Click to expand...

Watched it earlier, very interesting to watch the process and also to hear his comments about strong lofts, shafts, lie boards etc.

I’ve never been fitted, I’ve only ever bought standard second hand clubs apart from last year when I bought some off the shelf strong lofted clubs, m2. I love them and feel that my game has improved, however, the video above has got me thinking. I’ll definitely at least get fitted next time.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 24, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			There’s a genuine reason for us not putting prices etc on the website.

There’s significant variables in shaft for starters. Other OEMs say ‘no up charge on shafts’, what they are actually doing is charging you for the most expensive shaft and earning more cash on the cheaper shafts.

Secondly, it’s to protect the margins of our stockists. Online selling/price matching etc is one of the reasons the golf industry is in the state it is in.
		
Click to expand...

That makes total sense and I guess what sets them apart from other brands, as you truly are getting a bespoke experience...


----------



## Gopher (Feb 24, 2020)

It looks a really good brand and I've only heard positive things - I'm looking to replace my (12 year old) irons and would seriously consider them.

Is it best to go to the national fitting centre (near Luton?) or a regional fitter?  Is there a waiting list for either?


----------



## SteveJay (Feb 24, 2020)

Gopher said:



			It looks a really good brand and I've only heard positive things - I'm looking to replace my (12 year old) irons and would seriously consider them. Is it best to go to the national fitting centre (near Luton?) or a regional fitter?  Is there a waiting list for either?
		
Click to expand...

I am thinking the same. What I am not sure about is that as their fitting process appears to be quite different to other fitters (and Alex talks a lot about the differences in clubs, and perhaps the fitting process) I wonder whether you would get the same "service" using one of their accredited fitters (who also fit other brands). Do those guys now follow the same principles if they were fitting a mainstream brand now?

Will you only get the real benefit if you see Alex for instance?

I'm not ready to change clubs yet but watching a few of the Orka fitting videos, it has opened my eyes and raised a few questions over whether my fitted clubs are really optimal for me.


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 24, 2020)

SteveJay said:



			I am thinking the same. What I am not sure about is that as their fitting process appears to be quite different to other fitters (and Alex talks a lot about the differences in clubs, and perhaps the fitting process) I wonder whether you would get the same "service" using one of their accredited fitters (who also fit other brands). Do those guys now follow the same principles if they were fitting a mainstream brand now?

Will you only get the real benefit if you see Alex for instance

I'm not ready to change clubs yet but watching a few of the Orka fitting videos, it has opened my eyes and raised a few questions over whether my fitted clubs are really optimal for me.
		
Click to expand...

All of our fitters and green grass accounts are given training and work closely with us. 

Going to see Alex is a bespoke thing, the costs is more and there’s a pretty big waiting list. 

Personally I would trust your local fitter.


----------



## DeanoMK (Feb 24, 2020)

I've had the RS10 CBs for over a year now and they're fantastic clubs. I picked up a hybrid about 6-8 months ago and I'm having a driver fitting next week.

Alex is a true gent and as you can see from the video, knows his stuff.

If you're considering these then at the very least go for a fitting, you won't regret it.


----------



## cliveb (Feb 24, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			“Less than you think” means nothing.
		
Click to expand...

If it's any help to anyone, I paid £95 per iron for CTI heads on light regular steel shafts with stock Lamkin grips


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 25, 2020)

Have to admit I’ve had an interest in Orka for a Good few years. I’ve nearly pulled the trigger on a few sets on eBay but stopped myself because I’d literally be purchasing another geezers clubs. Totally defeating the whole objective. 

I’m in the market for new irons at the moment and I really enjoyed the vid posted. 

I’m also lucky that Tour X Golf is literally 10 minutes away from me. 

Whilst I know that I’d get an amazing service from them, I do worry that I could be looking upwards of 1500 quid for the right fitted club. 

Anyway. The clubs look amazing and I’m taking a very keen interest


----------



## HowlingGale (Feb 25, 2020)

From the map of the fitting centres it doesn't look like they cover Scotland. Does anyone know if there are any? Is there a cost for the actual fitting?


----------



## Mephistopheles (Feb 25, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			From the map of the fitting centres it doesn't look like they cover Scotland. Does anyone know if there are any? Is there a cost for the actual fitting?
		
Click to expand...

http://www.fitforpurposegolf.com/orka-golf/

Give this guy a shout. Not sure where he’s based.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 25, 2020)

@Karl102 @davemc1 

Are we car sharing to go on a group fitting session? 

😉😂


----------



## Junior (Feb 25, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Have to admit I’ve had an interest in Orka for a Good few years. I’ve nearly pulled the trigger on a few sets on eBay but stopped myself because I’d literally be purchasing another geezers clubs. Totally defeating the whole objective.

I’m in the market for new irons at the moment and I really enjoyed the vid posted.

I’m also lucky that Tour X Golf is literally 10 minutes away from me.

Whilst I know that I’d get an amazing service from them, I do worry that I could be looking upwards of 1500 quid for the right fitted club.

Anyway. The clubs look amazing and I’m taking a very keen interest
		
Click to expand...

You would be surprised mate.  Unless you end up with proper funky iron shafts , you're probably looking around what you would pay from high street (aside from the fitting fee) but with huge support going forward.  Nick would build them up and gap the lofts properly etc.  Him and Nicola are great.  I'd recommend them. 

I would say its drivers that become more expensive as some of the exotic shafts he can put in them are crazy money.


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 25, 2020)

I would say compared to the high street, they are possibly cheaper.


----------



## chasf (Feb 25, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			From the map of the fitting centres it doesn't look like they cover Scotland. Does anyone know if there are any? Is there a cost for the actual fitting?
		
Click to expand...

They have a guy in coatbridge in fairways golf according to their website


----------



## Andy (Feb 25, 2020)

HowlingGale said:



			From the map of the fitting centres it doesn't look like they cover Scotland. Does anyone know if there are any? Is there a cost for the actual fitting?
		
Click to expand...

Rob Forsyth at Mearns Castle stocks them


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 25, 2020)

I've not heard of orka outside of this forum, not seen anyone use them either.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 25, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I've not heard of orka outside of this forum, not seen anyone use them either.
		
Click to expand...

Neither had I (I knew they existed just couldn't have told you I knew anyone who had a set) until November last year when my friend got fitted at Mearns Castle by Rob. He loves his irons. Proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Philbleasy (Feb 25, 2020)

I can’t recommend Orka highly enough. I nearly went with their irons 5 years ago but decided to go Mizuno. I changed last summer to the RS10 CB after being fit by Alex at a demo day at Fleetwood. I’ve since been back to Dan at Fleetwood and been fit for an Orka Reflex 4 iron and a Reflex Hybrid. At times to ask questions I’ve contacted Alex or Dan direct via social media and they always reply and help. You genuinely feel like part of the family. I also like having things that aren’t mainstream and a little leftfield.


----------



## Karl102 (Feb 25, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



@Karl102 @davemc1 

Are we car sharing to go on a group fitting session? 

😉😂
		
Click to expand...

Stop it you bad man! I've just shelled out for my apex combo set.....
When you thinking of 😂🤣😂🤣😂??


----------



## philstones (Feb 25, 2020)

Just got back from my woods fitting with Alex, phenomenal service provided!
Slight miscommunication regarding the collection of my new irons, however Alex couldn’t do anymore to help.
Firstly, Alex offered to arrange a hotel for myself for overnight to collect the clubs in the morning - with him to do the build tonight at 830PM! You wouldn’t get this kind of service from the so called bigger brands.
He was able to rearrange his plans and actually get the build completed this afternoon, even inviting me to see the build in action. The attention to detail at Orka is superb and the tolerances really do put other brands to shame. 
My new irons are now ready in time for a trip away on Thursday, with the woods to be posted over the coming weeks. 
Superb service from a top bloke. 
If you’re in the market for some new clubs, Orka must be at the top of your list. Great product with a personal service at a very good price.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 25, 2020)

Karl102 said:



			Stop it you bad man! I've just shelled out for my apex combo set.....
When you thinking of 😂🤣😂🤣😂??
		
Click to expand...

Get those things flogged. We can drive down south like Thelma and Louise escaping the Grip of the Evil OEM’s

Davy mac can play Brad Pitt’s role. He was born for it. 

😂


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 25, 2020)

Junior said:



			You would be surprised mate.  Unless you end up with proper funky iron shafts , you're probably looking around what you would pay from high street (aside from the fitting fee) but with huge support going forward.  Nick would build them up and gap the lofts properly etc.  Him and Nicola are great.  I'd recommend them. 

I would say its drivers that become more expensive as some of the exotic shafts he can put in them are crazy money.
		
Click to expand...

That’s good to know cheers bud. 

I’ve met nick before and I agree, him and Nicola run a hell of a facility. Both are genuinely nice people too. 

It’s not nicks prices I worry about. 

More that the RRP of most decent irons is north of 1300 quid these days. It’s sickening really what they are charging.


----------



## tigerwes (Feb 25, 2020)

I've got my heart set on a set of Orka's. The  RS10's look superb.

But like a few on here I think Alex is one of the main selling points of the brand and wonder if you would get the same fitting elsewhere, or just a standard fitting you can get almost anywhere.  But I think I will jump in and get fitted at either Southport or Fleetwood.  I was tempted with a 4 hour drive to see Alex himself.

I'm just in the middle of a course of lessons to try and knock another couple of shots from my handicap. So I'm looking at May time for my new Irons.  I will let everyone know how I get on when its done.


----------



## RangeMonkey (Feb 25, 2020)

In Liams latest video he tells us that for irons, the dearest head option, with the dearest shaft and grip, comes in at about £140 per club, and the other end of the scale (cheapest everything) is about £90 per club. Those are ballpark figures he finally managed to prise out of Alex.

So for 5-PW, we‘re looking at ballpark figures of £540-£840, or 4-PW £630-£980, depending on options. I really don’t know why it’s taken so much effort to get these figures, especially as they are quite reasonable by today’s standards. Certainly nothing to put me off considering them.


----------



## Chico84 (Feb 25, 2020)

philstones said:



			Just got back from my woods fitting with Alex, phenomenal service provided!
Slight miscommunication regarding the collection of my new irons, however Alex couldn’t do anymore to help.
Firstly, Alex offered to arrange a hotel for myself for overnight to collect the clubs in the morning - with him to do the build tonight at 830PM! You wouldn’t get this kind of service from the so called bigger brands.
He was able to rearrange his plans and actually get the build completed this afternoon, even inviting me to see the build in action. The attention to detail at Orka is superb and the tolerances really do put other brands to shame.
My new irons are now ready in time for a trip away on Thursday, with the woods to be posted over the coming weeks.
Superb service from a top bloke.
If you’re in the market for some new clubs, Orka must be at the top of your list. Great product with a personal service at a very good price.
		
Click to expand...

That is quite remarkable service.


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 25, 2020)

RangeMonkey said:



			In Liams latest video he tells us that for irons, the dearest head option, with the dearest shaft and grip, comes in at about £140 per club, and the other end of the scale (cheapest everything) is about £90 per club. Those are ballpark figures he finally managed to prise out of Alex.

So for 5-PW, we‘re looking at ballpark figures of £540-£840, or 4-PW £630-£980, depending on options. I really don’t know why it’s taken so much effort to get these figures, especially as they are quite reasonable by today’s standards. Certainly nothing to put me off considering them.
		
Click to expand...

I was looking at the Titleist t200 today. They were listed at 1k , I think the orkas would have much lower re sale value though.


----------



## tigerwes (Feb 25, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I was looking at the Titleist t200 today. They were listed at 1k , I think the orkas would have much lower re sale value though.
		
Click to expand...

I dont understand the re-sale issue. Unless you change clubs every couple of years.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 25, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I was looking at the Titleist t200 today. They were listed at 1k , I think the orkas would have much lower re sale value though.
		
Click to expand...

I suppose if I was being objective. 

It’s Possible to argue that you have much less ‘need’ to shift the okras on as quickly as the fitting process is better than off the shelf clubs. 

Possibly that increases the duration of ownership. 

Resale value whilst important to some / all of us, becomes less of a factor with the orkas. 

Dunno.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 25, 2020)

tigerwes said:



			Unless you change clubs every couple of years.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't everyone?  Metal doesn't last forever you know 😉


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 26, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			I suppose if I was being objective. 

It’s Possible to argue that you have much less ‘need’ to shift the okras on as quickly as the fitting process is better than off the shelf clubs. 

Possibly that increases the duration of ownership. 

Resale value whilst important to some / all of us, becomes less of a factor with the orkas. 

Dunno.
		
Click to expand...

I'm looking at new clubs, my ap2 716 are still worth a good few quid. Plenty of places to get the full fitting experience with main stream brands too.
Resale isn't a main consideration,  but it's nice to know I'll get a decent whack toward my new clubs.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 26, 2020)

tigerwes said:



			I've got my heart set on a set of Orka's. The  RS10's look superb.

But like a few on here I think Alex is one of the main selling points of the brand and wonder if you would get the same fitting elsewhere, or just a standard fitting you can get almost anywhere.  But I think I will jump in and get fitted at either Southport or Fleetwood.  I was tempted with a 4 hour drive to see Alex himself.

I'm just in the middle of a course of lessons to try and knock another couple of shots from my handicap. So I'm looking at May time for my new Irons.  I will let everyone know how I get on when its done.
		
Click to expand...

Of course you get the same level of service and expertise else where if you know who you are going to and do your research.

There is no huge rocket science to club fitting that any club fitter worth their salt won't know about or be able to do.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 26, 2020)

tigerwes said:



			I dont understand the re-sale issue. Unless you change clubs every couple of years.
		
Click to expand...

Some people do. 

My friend just got fitted for Orka and he loves them but he holds onto his clubs for years. I change clubs (irons) every 2 maybe 3 years.


----------



## hacker_al (Feb 26, 2020)

I've had my Orka irons and woods for 6 years now, absolutely love them.  I got the putter as well about 18 months ago.  

I get my lofts and lies checked every year for free (sometimes twice if I've been on the range a lot).  I managed to damage one of my irons recently and Alex offered to replace it just for the price of the head, fantastic products and service.  On top of all of this Alex is a fantastic guy.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I was looking at the Titleist t200 today. They were listed at 1k , I think the orkas would have much lower re sale value though.
		
Click to expand...

You're right of course, but resale value only really applies if you're someone who changes clubs often. If you're getting custom-built clubs, and with the service they offer of adjusting them for you whenever you need, then there is no incentive to change clubs for a long time so the resale value becomes far less relevant. 

On _any_ custom-fit clubs I imagine the resale is a bit lower anyway, since you're far more likely to sell a set of clubs that are standard fit than ones that are longer/shorter/flatter etc.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2020)

hacker_al said:



			I've had my Orka irons and woods for 6 years now, absolutely love them.  I got the putter as well about 18 months ago. 

I get my lofts and lies checked every year for free (sometimes twice if I've been on the range a lot).  I managed to damage one of my irons recently and Alex offered to replace it just for the price of the head, fantastic products and service.  On top of all of this Alex is a fantastic guy.
		
Click to expand...

Does that service apply to any one of their fitters though? So if I did my Orka custom built from the guy at Pinner who does it, I could go back to him for free loft and lie check?


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 26, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			You're right of course, but resale value only really applies if you're someone who changes clubs often. If you're getting custom-built clubs, and with the service they offer of adjusting them for you whenever you need, then there is no incentive to change clubs for a long time so the resale value becomes far less relevant.

On _any_ custom-fit clubs I imagine the resale is a bit lower anyway, since you're far more likely to sell a set of clubs that are standard fit than ones that are longer/shorter/flatter etc.
		
Click to expand...

I havennt found it a problem, Its not like custom fit clubs are radically different.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Some people do.

My friend just got fitted for Orka and he loves them but he holds onto his clubs for years. I change clubs (irons) every 2 maybe 3 years.
		
Click to expand...

not your mate that used to be on here then, can't remember is name... very low and changed his clubs more often than his underpants


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			not your mate that used to be on here then, can't remember is name... very low and changed his clubs more often than his underpants

Click to expand...


Good God no, he's onto his second set this month! Genuinely.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 26, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Good God no, he's onto his second set this month! Genuinely.
		
Click to expand...

what was his name again?


----------



## chrisd (Feb 26, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Agreed, on my third set of irons in just over 2 years.
Two sets I flogged were custom fit, no issues selling.
		
Click to expand...

3 sets in 2 years 🤐🤐🤐🤐


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 26, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Does that service apply to any one of their fitters though? So if I did my Orka custom built from the guy at Pinner who does it, I could go back to him for free loft and lie check?
		
Click to expand...

Yes 100%


----------



## HowlingGale (Feb 26, 2020)

Must have been my phone not showing all the fitters up here. I see them now.

Anyone know the cost of fitting? I assume they'll take it off the cost of new clubs. Was thinking of going for a full bag fitting to see if it's worthwhile doing the lot.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Feb 26, 2020)

The decision to make Liam brand ambassador seem to have been a rather good one. I’ve been looking at Orka before, but as a few others I’ve been a bit hesitant due to not being able to get a rough estimation of price for a set.

Now that that is out, Orka is most certainly on my radar once my little “club fund” has sufficient funds in it.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			The decision to make Liam brand ambassador seem to have been a rather good decision. I’ve been looking at Orka before, but as a few others I’ve been a bit hesitant due to not being able to get a rough estimation of price for a set.

Now that that is out, Orka is most certainly on my radar once my little “club fund” has sufficient funds in it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, they've always seemingly been a bit under-the-radar, I guess because I've never seen them advertised anywhere. But tapping into the YouTube market will no doubt boost their recognition levels.

They tried it with Robin Matthews-Williams before but I guess that didn't really work out since he didn't actually use the clubs in the end for some reason.


----------



## albie999 (Feb 26, 2020)

Reading through this, it has peaked my interest ... I have checked the Orka site, there are a few around my way .. but just wondered if anyone has used them :

*Cardiff Golf Club – Centre of Excellence, Club Fitter, PGA Professional 
Liam Bond - Club Fitter - Chepstow
SJ Golf – Bells Hotel and Country Club - Club Fitter, PGA Professional - Coleford*


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 26, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, they've always seemingly been a bit under-the-radar, I guess because I've never seen them advertised anywhere. But tapping into the YouTube market will no doubt boost their recognition levels.

They tried it with Robin Matthews-Williams before but I guess that didn't really work out since he didn't actually use the clubs in the end for some reason. 

Click to expand...

We didn’t try it with RMW at all mate, he posted a video saying custom
Fit was a waste of time so Alex offered him the opportunity to come down. 

The results spoke for themselves.

However, we weren’t giving him any free equipment. I don’t think he has much money so never purchased any


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 26, 2020)

albie999 said:



			Reading through this, it has peaked my interest ... I have checked the Orka site, there are a few around my way .. but just wondered if anyone has used them :

*Cardiff Golf Club – Centre of Excellence, Club Fitter, PGA Professional 
Liam Bond - Club Fitter - Chepstow
SJ Golf – Bells Hotel and Country Club - Club Fitter, PGA Professional - Coleford*

Click to expand...

Hi mate. Give me a call and I can discuss the brand and fitters with you 😁


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 26, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			We didn’t try it with RMW at all mate, he posted a video saying custom
Fit was a waste of time so Alex offered him the opportunity to come down.

The results spoke for themselves.

However, we weren’t giving him any free equipment. I don’t think he has much money so never purchased any
		
Click to expand...

Ah that makes sense. I do recall him saying he didn't have the money to buy them, so I figured you weren't giving them to him. I didn't realise the premise that set up the video being made though. I seem to remember he smashed his current distances with the Orkas even though the lofts were the same or possibly even weaker??


----------



## albie999 (Feb 26, 2020)

Just watched the Liam (golfmates video) .. found it very good.  Interesting that he was getting better distances with the more traditional lofted Orka's, and that he was good with the MB


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 26, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Ah that makes sense. I do recall him saying he didn't have the money to buy them, so I figured you weren't giving them to him. I didn't realise the premise that set up the video being made though. I seem to remember he smashed his current distances with the Orkas even though the lofts were the same or possibly even weaker??
		
Click to expand...

Yeah about 4 degrees weaker I think 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2020)

albie999 said:



			Just watched the Liam (golfmates video) .. found it very good.  Interesting that he was getting better distances with the more traditional lofted Orka's, and that he was good with the MB
		
Click to expand...

Got more distance and the original 7 iron loft from current clubs was 32 degrees compared to the 36 ALex said is "true" loft. Perhaps more importantly though was the fact the dispersion as much tighter with the Orka model


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 26, 2020)

albie999 said:



			Just watched the Liam (golfmates video) .. found it very good.  Interesting that he was getting better distances with the more traditional lofted Orka's, and that he was good with the MB
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a link?


----------



## albie999 (Feb 26, 2020)

Here you go ...


----------



## Mark1751 (Mar 3, 2020)

I’ve had a look at their website only one iron model shown as available in left handed, anyone know if that’s correct? I did email them at the weekend but not had a response yet.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 3, 2020)

Mark1751 said:



			I’ve had a look at their website only one iron model shown as available in left handed, anyone know if that’s correct? I did email them at the weekend but not had a response yet.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure all their stuff is on the website. For example, the driving iron they gave to Liam is not on there, so that at least means it's possible some of the other stuff isn't on there. Best ask @MendieGK he may know.


----------



## MendieGK (Mar 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Not sure all their stuff is on the website. For example, the driving iron they gave to Liam is not on there, so that at least means it's possible some of the other stuff isn't on there. Best ask @MendieGK he may know.
		
Click to expand...

At present, yes just one left handed club I’m afraid. We do so little 1% of all irons that the cost of us to get them forged makes more options unviable at present


----------



## Wabinez (May 25, 2021)

Holy thread resurrection Batman….

the fitting process intrigued me, the gains Alex posts astound me.

so I have booked a fitting with Alex. 

getting a couple of balls that jump off the face and go 15 yards further than I am expecting during a round…so want to see what Orka can offer.


----------



## DeanoMK (May 28, 2021)

Wabinez said:



			Holy thread resurrection Batman….

the fitting process intrigued me, the gains Alex posts astound me.

so I have booked a fitting with Alex.

getting a couple of balls that jump off the face and go 15 yards further than I am expecting during a round…so want to see what Orka can offer.
		
Click to expand...

Guaranteed you'll enjoy the fitting process, even if you don't end up buying anything. Alex is a gent.


----------



## Wabinez (May 28, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			Guaranteed you'll enjoy the fitting process, even if you don't end up buying anything. Alex is a gent.
		
Click to expand...

genuinely a little excited. Just got to wait ages as Alex is fully booked for a while!
in my heart I know what I’d love to be a best fit for.…I very much doubt it will come out that way though!


----------



## BackNine29 (Sep 23, 2021)

I live in USA.  Ordered a custom built set of the RS10 model irons from Alex last year.  He was fantastic.  His patience and detail in getting my set to my liking was remarkable.  First class dude.


----------



## DeanoMK (Sep 23, 2021)

BackNine29 said:



			I live in USA.  Ordered a custom built set of the RS10 model irons from Alex last year.  He was fantastic.  His patience and detail in getting my set to my liking was remarkable.  First class dude.
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy them, they're wonderful clubs to play with.


----------



## Renaud (Mar 2, 2022)

Hi Guys
Feedback after few months? Would you recommend the RS10 and orka woods /driver for improving higher mid handicap player?


----------



## BackNine29 (Mar 2, 2022)

I've been playing the RS10 irons for about 18 months now.  For reference I am a 1.7 handicap.  

All clubs are individualistic, but generally I would not recommend the model for a player over, say, about a 13-15 handicap.  The RS10 face is comparably smaller to other models and might prove inconsistent for the mid-high handicap range player.  

The RS10 is a great feeling iron.  I played Cobra S2 forged cavity back irons previously and find that the RS10 is about 1/2 a club shorter in distance than my S2. The RS10 is also lighter (both sets steel), which could be good or bad depending on your swing.  The ball trajectory with the RS10 is much more consistent for me than with my S2 set. 

If possible, I'd recommend hitting the RS10 to see how you like it before deciding. Good luck in the adventure.


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 2, 2022)

Just watched the Golf Mates fitting video. Absolutely fascinating and really enjoyable. So surprising that the greater loft was able to give more carry and total distance! 

Some of the numbers looked odd to me though - one of them had lower ball speed, more backspin, higher launch angle, shorter carry and yet the same total distance? How can that be possible? How does a ball that travels slower, launches higher and with more backspin roll out further?

Loved the video though and fascinating to see the improvements in dispersion. These irons have gone right near/to the top of my wish list for my next set.


----------



## DeanoMK (Mar 2, 2022)

Renaud said:



			Hi Guys
Feedback after few months? Would you recommend the RS10 and orka woods /driver for improving higher mid handicap player?
		
Click to expand...

I would, yes!

I've had mine RS10s about 3 years now and in that time I've gone from 17ish to 12 handicap. They are great clubs and they are forgiving, certainly compared to blades - there's only so much an iron can do to save a bad shot, no matter the type of design. I would highly recommend going for a fitting - and go with an open mind because you might find that the head you like the best is the MB rather than the CB and I've certainly seen videos where a high handicapper has gone for the set up.


----------



## full_throttle (Mar 3, 2022)

Since using Orka clubs I've had two major wins, along with a few medal and stableford wins.


----------



## SteveJay (Mar 3, 2022)

full_throttle said:



			Since using Orka clubs I've had two major wins, along with a few medal and stableford wins.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 9, 2022)

Sorry if this has already been asked earlier in the thread, but does anyone have experience of an Orka fitting other than with Alex. Milton Keanes is a bit far away from me, I'd be looking for somewhere in the North. Whilst it might not be AS good, can I expect it to still be top notch? Any specific recommendations in the North of England?


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 9, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			Sorry if this has already been asked earlier in the thread, but does anyone have experience of an Orka fitting other than with Alex. Milton Keanes is a bit far away from me, I'd be looking for somewhere in the North. Whilst it might not be AS good, can I expect it to still be top notch? Any specific recommendations in the North of England?
		
Click to expand...

There's a Store Locater service on the Orka site. Not the simplest/best looking facility, but should find a store near you.


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 9, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			There's a Store Locater service on the Orka site. Not the simplest/best looking facility, but should find a store near you.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah cheers FH. I've seen the places that do the fittings on their website, I was just wondering if anyone had experience of a fitting from one of them. 

My 'concern' is that Alex seems to be brilliant at what he does, but do the others offer the same standard?
 Is there a chance that they offer the same kind of fitting that is available anywhere and it's only Alex who really offers the level of knowledge and service we see on the YouTube videos?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 9, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			Yeah cheers FH. I've seen the places that do the fittings on their website, I was just wondering if anyone had experience of a fitting from one of them.

My 'concern' is that Alex seems to be brilliant at what he does, but do the others offer the same standard?
Is there a chance that they offer the same kind of fitting that is available anywhere and it's only Alex who really offers the level of knowledge and service we see on the YouTube videos?
		
Click to expand...

If you want the personal service from Alex, why not make a day of it and visit Alex in the morning then try and get a game of golf in locally? I’m sure there’d be a forummer local to MK who would host you at their club.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 9, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			Yeah cheers FH. I've seen the places that do the fittings on their website, I was just wondering if anyone had experience of a fitting from one of them.

My 'concern' is that Alex seems to be brilliant at what he does, but do the others offer the same standard?
Is there a chance that they offer the same kind of fitting that is available anywhere and it's only Alex who really offers the level of knowledge and service we see on the YouTube videos?
		
Click to expand...

Even booking it at HQ doesn't guarantee you Alex, I ended up with another guy there. He was still good though of course.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Even booking it at HQ doesn't guarantee you Alex, I ended up with another guy there. He was still good though of course.
		
Click to expand...

same. Had my fit with John in the HQ.

absolutely zero issues….and probably the most comfortable with a set of irons I have been in 10 years


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Even booking it at HQ doesn't guarantee you Alex, I ended up with another guy there. He was still good though of course.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't realise that. Good point. 👍


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 9, 2022)

Stuart_C said:



			If you want the personal service from Alex, why not make a day of it and visit Alex in the morning then try and get a game of golf in locally? I’m sure there’d be a forummer local to MK who would host you at their club.
		
Click to expand...

That's a good idea but... it just seems a bit indulgent to be honest to travel all that way for a set of golf clubs. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 9, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			That's a good idea but... it just seems a bit indulgent to be honest to travel all that way for a set of golf clubs. 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...


Wash your mouth out right now

What is the world coming to, a set of Golf Clubs should be worshipped........ mine have had me on my knees regularly


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Wash your mouth out right now

What is the world coming to, a set of Golf Clubs should be worshipped........ mine have had me on my knees regularly 

Click to expand...

Is that looking under another bush for the lost ball


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 9, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is that looking under another bush for the lost ball
		
Click to expand...

Something like that 🤭


----------

